# Checking Out: Shreddage 3 Virtual Guitar Instrument Line by Impact Soundworks



## donbodin (May 30, 2019)

Sample Library Review contributor Raborn Johnson reviews Impact Soundworks Shreddage 3 Virtual Guitar Instruments Line with the video play-through examples below.
See contributor the full review here: http://bit.ly/30VY8NB

All Shreddage 3 Virtual Guitars are available here: http://bit.ly/2CrXBIl


----------



## neblix (May 30, 2019)

Hey Don, awesome reviews.

Just wanted to quickly point out, in the written review it says Abyss is Drop-G; it actually is Drop-A, this was a printing mistake in the manual.


----------

